# حصيرياً برنامج Tilos7 لإدارة وتخطيط المشروعات



## محمد مطر (14 يونيو 2011)

رفعت لكم برنامج Tilos7 لإدارة وتخطيط المشروعات
البرنامج ديمو، يمكنك إضافة ما تشاء من أنشطة، لكن لا يمكن حقظ سوى عشرة أنشطة
وجاري البحث عن الكراك....

الرابط في المرفقات

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (14 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً مهندس محمد مطر على البرنامج و ندعو الله جميعاً لتتوفق فى إيجاد الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج 
و لكننا نأمل من حضرتك التكرم بنبذة عن عمل هذا البرنامج و شكراً


----------



## محمد مطر (14 يونيو 2011)

الأخت الكريم أهلا بك...
بالنسبة للتعريف بالبرنامج إليك ما تقدمه الشركة:
TILOS was developed to create time-distance diagrams (also known as time-distance plans). 

For international use TILOS provides terms such as

Linear Scheduling Method (LSM)

Time Distance Diagram

Time Location Diagram

French Diagram

March Chart



The name of the program is based on these technical terms: TIme-Location System - TILOS. To keep an international consistency in this help documentation, the term time-distance diagram is used.



TILOS is a software tool for project management in construction engineering basically used by construction companies. 

The principal requirements of software based Project Management Systems are supported.

Some of these are:

Planning and structuring construction tasks, including rescheduling.

Production planning, supporting quantities, productions rates and tender documents.

Cost and resource planning

Reporting actual data and progress values

Import and Export of data from/ to other PM Systems

Especially for the subject time-distance, TILOS supports:

The display of site plans and graphics on the distance axis

The automatic creation of time and distance scales

Equations for non linear distance axis

Cost and resource histograms of the distance axis

Reflection of distance data for rescheduling

Freely definable views, also with the display of sub parts of a project

Sub project support


----------



## akherief (14 يونيو 2011)

The Demo version is available on Tilos web site


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (14 يونيو 2011)

ما المقصود بـ 
Linear Scheduling Method (LSM)

Time Distance Diagram

Time Location Diagram

French Diagram

March Chart


----------



## akherief (14 يونيو 2011)

Dont say "EXCLUSIVE" before getting the crack. Regards.


----------



## haytham baraka (15 يونيو 2011)

ايه الفرق بينه و بين البريمافيرا او ايه مميزاته
اذا سمحت يا هندسة ؟


----------



## محمد مطر (15 يونيو 2011)

akherief قال:


> Dont say "EXCLUSIVE" before getting the crack. Regards.



You are absolutely right


----------



## محمد مطر (15 يونيو 2011)

haytham baraka قال:


> ايه الفرق بينه و بين البريمافيرا او ايه مميزاته
> اذا سمحت يا هندسة ؟



الأخ الكريم للأسف لست من الذين يستخدمون البرنامج لأخبرك عن ميزاته...


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 يونيو 2011)

ما هى كلمة السر لفك الضغط


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 يونيو 2011)

*ما هى كلمة السر لفك الضغط*​


----------



## محمد مطر (15 يونيو 2011)

الأخت الكريمة، كلمة السر هي
www.arab-eng.org

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## haytham baraka (15 يونيو 2011)

محمد مطر قال:


> الأخ الكريم للأسف لست من الذين يستخدمون البرنامج لأخبرك عن ميزاته...


اشكرك يا هندسة علي الاهتمام


----------



## boushy (15 يونيو 2011)

*thank you*


----------



## NGACHE (22 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هى كلمة السر لفك الضغط


----------



## نورو090471 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً و ندعو الله جميعاً لتتوفق فى إيجاد الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج


----------



## sherif6777 (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magnum1272003 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جميل فهد علي (6 فبراير 2014)

الشكر الجزيل لجهودكم


----------



## helpthem (6 فبراير 2014)

good


----------



## khabini (11 يوليو 2014)

مفيش كراك سواء للاصدار ال7 او الثامن


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (15 يوليو 2014)

مقدمه عن برنامج INTRODUCTION TO TILOS LINEAR SCHEDULE TILOS
introduction to TILOS for Linear schedule | AMS-ManagementAMS-Management
www.AMS-management.co


----------



## TheExpert (16 يوليو 2014)

على الرغم من أن الموضوع قديم ولكن أتعجب من الحرص على الحصول على الكراك فأين الحقوق الخاصة بمالكى البرنامج ومازادنى عجبا اتفاق الجميع على نفس المبدأ دون أن يلفت أحد الإنتباه الى كون هذا التصرف هو فى النهاية نوع من السرقات مهما كانت المبررات


----------

